# Love of my life



## jana.bo99

Hello to all,

I would like to know it in more languages but I doubt to get many answers. 

Most of the members know what that means.

jana.bo


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
Amor da minha vida.



> I would like to know it in more languages but I doubt to get many answers.


Why?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: *Hayatımın aşkı!


----------



## IrishStar

*Italian*: Amore della mia vita!


----------



## vikicka

Macedonian: Ljubovta na mojot zivot 
Serbian: Ljubav mog zivota


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Romanian: Iubirea vieţii mele.

(Though I prefer "_Dragostea_ vieţii mele")


----------



## Winter

Spanish: Amor de mi vida


----------



## elroy

Arabic: حب حياتي (_Hubbu Hayaati_)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch* it would be: de liefde van mijn leven.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew: אהבת חיי ahavat khayay


----------



## Aoyama

French : l'amour de ma vie

Japanese : watashi no jinsei no ai (私の人生の愛)

Chinese : wo de rensheng de ai  (我的人生的愛)


----------



## jana.bo99

Sorry, it happened mistake: I didn't write!


Slovenian: Ljubezen mojega življenja

Croatian:  Ljubav mog života

German:   Die Liebe meines Lebens


----------



## jana.bo99

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> Amor da minha vida.
> 
> 
> Why?



Why? Just because this page is no more interesting. Very few people write in all languages.

Good day,
jana.bo


----------



## Flaminius

jana.bo99 said:


> Most of the members know what [Love of my life] means.


Hello,
Unfortunately I don't seem to belong to the majority here.  I kinda sorta understand but a clarification is nice so I can give a good translation.  A literal translation into Japanese as below may not work in some contexts.



Aoyama said:


> (...)
> Japanese : watashi no jinsei no ai (私の人生の愛)
> 
> Chinese : wo de rensheng de ai  (我的人生的愛)



Does "love" mean a feeling for someone (maybe a relationship with someone, too) or someone whom you have such a feeling/relationship with?  I realise many European languages can express the two by the same word but Japanese cannot (Chinese may be the same but I'd leave it to Chinese speakers).

What "life" exactly means here?  Again, a similar difference as above kicks in.  Are you saying that you value the love (or the loved one) as equally precious as your life?  Or, is it an emotion/relationship that lasts as long as you are alive?

Maybe "love of my life" is all of this, but Japanese cannot express them all in one phrase.  Just give me your preference and I will give my 2 JPY.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Flaminus,

"Love of my life!"

means some woman (or man) you shouldn't be with her (him) all your life, but is definitely most important person in your life.
You can be married more times but there is somebody, you never forget, until your end. 

Maybe in Japan is different but if you watch American movies or Spanish TV series you will hear very often:

She is love of my life! 
You are love of my life! (English)

Ella es el amor de mi vida! 
Tu eres el amor de mi vida! (Spanish)

Kind greetings,
jana.bo


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian:* Любовь всей моей жизни


----------



## blue_jewel

In *Filipino/Tagalog*: Pag-ibig ng aking buhay


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  _amo de mia vivo_.


----------



## blue_jewel

blue_jewel said:


> In *Filipino/Tagalog*: Pag-ibig ng aking buhay


 
can also be: *Pag-ibig ng buhay ko*.


----------



## bb3ca201

Gaelic:

*"Love of my life!" *technically is 
 
"Gràdh mo bheatha"
 
But instead of "gràdh" you can use "eudail" (= darling)


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello bb3ca201,

Thank you for all answers to my Topics.

Maybe I should comment after each answer but that is not me.

In each case you are very kind person.

jana.bo


----------



## behemot

polish-
Miłość mojego życia


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

láska mého života


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew ahavat khayay אהבת חיי


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

«Ο έρωτας της ζωής μου»
/o 'erotas tis zo'is mu/
lit. "the eros (i.e. erotic love) of my life"


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian:

1. Életem szerelme (speaking about a person that is/was/will be my "true/only ..." love in my life)
2. Életem szeretete (speaking about the love of my proper life ... but it doesn't seem to have too much practical sense)


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: !.) Mahal sa akin.    2.) Ang pag ibig ko      3.) Mahal ko.


----------



## Novfanaion

*Swedish*:
Mitt livs kärlek.


----------

